# Facebook link to scare the kids



## ney001 (27 Oct 2011)

Very good link here if any of you want to drive home the message about privacy on facebook to your kids.  Tried it with my teenage sister and it worked a treat! 

you have to sign in with your facebook account, they don't save your details just use them this once. 


http://www.takethislollipop.com


----------



## truthseeker (27 Oct 2011)

What does it do? As soon as I get a pop up box asking for access to stuff on FB I click 'Dont Allow'.


----------



## Sunny (27 Oct 2011)

Freaky alright.

Its basically a video of a sleezy character checking out facebook and it turns out to be your page he is checking out, seeing where you live and then driving to you with your picture hanging in his car.

Doesn't seem to post anything on facebook or your friends pages if you want to give it a go.


----------



## ney001 (27 Oct 2011)

hi guys, yeah I got it from the newsletter sent by data protection  - they will only use your details the once and then delete them so it doesn't post anything it should on friends walls etc.


----------



## truthseeker (27 Oct 2011)

Thanks Ney001 - I tried it out - its brilliantly done alright. Very creepy.


----------



## DB74 (27 Oct 2011)

Jaysus, I'll be sleeping with the lights on tonight!


----------



## Pope John 11 (27 Oct 2011)

Creepy alright. Mines even more creepy, as the last photo he looks at on his computer is a photo of the front of my house, before he jumps into the truck. 

Also there is a photo just under the dashboard on the truck too.


----------



## thedaras (28 Oct 2011)

Oh God!!!!!!!!!!!!! The photo on the dashboard ..oh God..


----------



## ney001 (28 Oct 2011)

thedaras said:


> Oh God!!!!!!!!!!!!! The photo on the dashboard ..oh God..



Very good isn't it! - at the end it tells you which one of your friends is next


----------



## Sunny (28 Oct 2011)

ney001 said:


> Very good isn't it! - at the end it tells you which one of your friends is next



Yeah but mine was 17 stone rugby playing man. He wasn't too concerned when I told him.


----------



## truthseeker (28 Oct 2011)

Sunny said:


> Yeah but mine was 17 stone rugby playing man. He wasn't too concerned when I told him.



Tell him? I didnt tell my friend! I went straight into hiding and am just hoping creepy man gets sick of looking for me and goes after my friend instead!


----------



## thedaras (28 Oct 2011)

ney001 said:


> Very good isn't it! - at the end it tells you which one of your friends is next



Its brilliant!! When I tried to get one of the teens to view it,she was convinced it was one of those pop up things,and wouldn't try it for ages.

When she did, she said opps I'm changing all my Facebook setting NOW!
Thanks,it was a great idea to post it.


----------



## Sunny (28 Oct 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Tell him? I didnt tell my friend! I went straight into hiding and am just hoping creepy man gets sick of looking for me and goes after my friend instead!



Too late! He's coming........


----------



## micmclo (28 Oct 2011)

Was he driving a white van?

All scaremongering stories involving children must have a van and it must be white
Just the rules


----------



## Thirsty (1 Nov 2011)

I'm obviously the wrong target for this, it asked for permission to access my facebook and I clicked Don't Allow and that was the end of that! 

Ok, I played the game and clicked Allow - sweaty man was getting very upset & didn't get any info on me!


----------



## cappamj (8 Nov 2011)

scary but does make you think !!!!


----------



## S.L.F (6 Dec 2011)

Long time away.

Folks trust me on this this place (AAM) is tame in comparison to what is on facebook.com

I've seen things people here would never believe.

That video showed me nothing I didn't know already, but if it wakes some up then it is a good thing.

I will not have personal pics up anymore nor will have anything personal at all on my profile


----------



## Leo (7 Dec 2011)

S.L.F said:


> Long time away.


 
Welcome back S.L.F


----------

